# Anfänger- Angeln in Zutphen - Wie, Womit, Was und Wo?



## Kiedrowicz (9. September 2010)

*Guten Abend,*

ich fahre, mit zwei Mann, am Wochende (Samstag) nach Zutphen.
Wir angeln an Stelle wo die Ijssel in den Twente-Kanal fließt.
Wir fangen an um 6.00 Uhr zu angeln.

Das ist die Stelle.

Wir haben 3 Angeln.

Wisst Ihr vieleicht welche Fische dort anzutreffen sind, was sie als Köder bevorzugen. Auf welcher Höhe dann der gewählte Köder zu positionieren ist (kenn leider nicht die Tiefe dort). Und welche Angel + Montage man braucht.

Ich selbst habe mir überlegt (falls es dort den Fisch gibt) auf Brasse, Karpfen, Hecht (und Forelle ggf.) zu angeln.

Den Brasse wollte ich mit einer Wurfangeln, ca. 1 Meter über Grund, mit Pose (welche weiß ich nicht) und als Köder Made oder Wurm.

Den Hecht mit Blinker oder künstlichen Köderfisch (welchen weiß ich noch nicht).

Karpfen auf Grund mit Laufblei und als Köder Brot, Mais oder Wurm. 

Forelle mit Blinker oder Bienenmaden auf Pose.

Als Anfüttermischung benutz ich Wettkampfmehl, Pellets, Maden, Flüüsiger Karpfen Lockduft, Und Vanille Pulver.

Könnt Ihr meine Ideen vieleicht eimal kritisch bearbeiten.

ich hoffe auf irgendeine Antwort. Lieben Dank


----------



## HAPE-1909 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Anfänger- Angeln in Zutphen - Wie, Womit, Was und Wo?*

Mahlzeit!

Der Twenthe-Kanal läuft in die Ijssel rein, nicht umgekehrt...

"Deine Stelle" kenn ich jetzt nur von google earth, kann dir aber sagen, das du mit der Posenmontage wahrscheinlich nicht sehr viel Spaß haben wirst. Zumindest die Ijssel (weiß jetzt nicht, wie es an deiner Stelle aussieht) ist strömungstechnisch schon ne Hausnummer, wenn du nicht grad ne schöne Buhne hast. 

Bin selbst nur auf Raubfisch unterwegs, Barsch, Zander oder Hechte sollten in der Ijssel kein Problem sein. Ich angel dort aber nur aktiv mit der Spinnrute oder mit einem schweren Blei auf Grund - alles andere SEHE ICH als unsinnig an, wenn die Strömung stark ist.


----------



## Heiko112 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Anfänger- Angeln in Zutphen - Wie, Womit, Was und Wo?*



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Der Twenthe-Kanal läuft in die Ijssel rein, nicht umgekehrt...


 

Achso ist das, wieder was gelernt.

Mache mich dann gleich mal auf die suche nach der Twenthequelle.|rolleyes

Also ich habe schon am an der anderen Seite des Twenthekanaal geangelt und ich kann dir sagen da ist keine Quelle und würde der Kanaal fließen dann wäre der Morgen leer.


Richtiger wäre wohl die Ijssel fließt und der Kanal steht, und beide Treffen sich.

:m


----------



## Tim78 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Anfänger- Angeln in Zutphen - Wie, Womit, Was und Wo?*

Na heiko ein wenig gepennt, wie kann es denn das ein Schiff von Enschede 6 mal talwerts geschleusst wird ? 6 mal ganz viel Wasser  raus aus dem Kanal wie kommt es wieder rein ? na Klar der Schleussenwärter in Hengelo läst per Schlauch Wasser nachlaufen damit er morgen nicht arbeitslos ist ?!


----------



## Heiko112 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Anfänger- Angeln in Zutphen - Wie, Womit, Was und Wo?*

Ja ist klar der Fluss steht, und der Kanal der an eine Spundwand endet fließt.


Wenn ich mir den Verlauf der ijssel mal so anschau also 
Ijssel
Pannerden 
Rhein

dann bleibe ich bei meiner anscheinend sehr gewagten These das die Ijssel fließt. Kann ich auch aus eigener Bootsfahrer erfahrung bestätigen.


Desweiteren ist es ja wohl nicht möglich das ein Kanal fließt, der durch 6 Schleusen unterbrochen ist.

Lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren.:m


----------



## HAPE-1909 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Anfänger- Angeln in Zutphen - Wie, Womit, Was und Wo?*

Das der Twenthe kein Fluss ist, ist mir auch wohl klar.

"Läuft" in dem Sinne, das er in der Ijssel mündet und nicht umgekehrt...


----------



## Mexico (14. September 2010)

*AW: Anfänger- Angeln in Zutphen - Wie, Womit, Was und Wo?*



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Der Twenthe-Kanal läuft in die Ijssel rein, nicht umgekehrt...
> 
> ...


 
Die Strömung ist vergleichbar mit dem Rhein, eine Pose wird
in 2 Sekunden in den Buhnen feststecken !!!
Es gibt aber auch schöne Buhnen und fette Zander in der Ijssel, entscheidend ist aber auch der Wasserstand.
Wenn die Buhnen nicht bis zur Spitze begehbar sind und du
keine ruhigen Stellen findest wird es schwer.
Genug Gummifische und Kunstköder solltest du auch einpacken, Hänger wirst du genug haben !!!!


----------

